# Wie geht das?



## RialTutor (23. April 2010)

Hallo Profis!

Anbei ein Bild mit der Frage, wie man diese Wellenlinien erzeugt. Nein, nicht eine. Es geht um saubere Bündel. Muss man tatsächlich jede Linie einzeln zeichnen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2010)

Hi,

Nein, du musst dazu nicht jede Linie einzeln zeichnen. Es gibt hierfür Plug-Ins.
Such mal nach dem Stichwort _Sinedots_ und du wirst fündig werden. 

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## smileyml (24. April 2010)

Alternativ kannst du zwischen zwei selbst gezeichneten Linien in Illustrator mit der Angleichenfunktion dazwischen entsprechend weitere erstellen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## RialTutor (24. April 2010)

@ Markus: Der Tipp hat mir sehr geholfen. Danke !!

@ Marco: Das probiere ich gerne aus, wenn ich eine Maschine mit Illustrator drauf erwische. Auch dir Danke!


----------



## bastian geyer (3. Mai 2010)

http://deedeekid.com/work/definition_of_colour/definition_of_colour.jpg

wie bekommt man solche wellen gut hin?


----------



## cdpanic (26. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub dass das mit einem Pinsel gmacht ist!

Also das zuerst der Pfad gezeichnet wurde und dann eben ein Pinsel darüber gelegt wurde!


lg
stef


----------

